# Rare photos of Bismark hunt surface



## jollyjacktar (13 Dec 2012)

Great photos that were not meant for publication have come to light.  Shared under the fair dealings provisions of the copyright act.  See the photos at story link.



> 'Bismarck receiving first torpedo': Rare photos chronicle race to sink the pride of Hitler's fleet in 1941
> -Photo archive unearthed after 71 years
> -One image taken from reconnaissance aircraft records moment the enemy battleship was first sighted off Greenland
> -Bismarck had sunk HMS Hood days earlier, killing 1,415 men
> ...


----------

